# Buying additional Wyndham points question



## Millisara (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for a basic question but I would appreciate any input.  I have a wyndham old town alexandria that i purchased to be shared with my 3 siblings.
It will be used mainly for the home resort and maybe the national harbor. We currently have 374,000 points. And I think we could use maybe 100,000 additional points more or less for everyone to use for a 4 nice weekends or 2 to 3 weeks depending on season of use.  Should I just try to 1. rent what and if we need them or. 2. buy at same resort while the market is depressed knowing this is where we would go or 3. buy at a different resort that we may not use as much but would be different and a change ( ie beach front in SC or Florida). Though we are not particulary beach people one of us may decide to really get away. My thought is that if we buy it should be either at alexanria or national harbor.   Any opinions. Thanks so very much.


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi!

We used to be able to rent the exact numbers of points we needed from other Wyndham owners and then make our own reservations.  Wyndham took that benefit away.  Now you cannot rent points but instead can rent reservations from other owners.  So you find an owner who has extra points, tell them when and where you want to go, they make the reservation in your name with a gift certificate.  It sounds cumbersome but there are owners with lots of points who do it all the time.  The price per point is usually about what the maintenance fees are, sometimes less.


----------



## Millisara (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been looking up the rentals and your advice is very helpful. Now if only I can get rid of this FEELING that I should buy because the prices are low at this time I will be OK.  Is there any drug ,potion or hex etc,
Thanks so much.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 21, 2011)

Millisara said:


> I have been looking up the rentals and your advice is very helpful. Now if only I can get rid of this FEELING that I should buy because the prices are low at this time I will be OK.  Is there any drug ,potion or hex etc,
> Thanks so much.



You might want to talk with one of the "Sales Wessals" at Wyndham to see if they would give you VIP Credit for your existing points in conjunction with a new purchase of enough points to bring you to 500,000 points and a 35 percent discount for units within 60 days of use.  If there are four or so people involved, the new purchase price could be split between the users with very little impact per person.  It might be interesting to listen to, whether or not you purchase is another matter.


----------



## Paps (Apr 21, 2011)

I was faced with a similar situation. Rent or buy additional points to fill a gap for our needs. We decided to look at our long term goals. In our situation, we had a place where we knew we would like to return year after year. Plus our kids (30’s +) have already decided they would like to maintain the ownerships after we are willing to pass them on. 

Rent is convenient and sure does avoid the long term commitment of ownership. On the other hand, we were placing too much control into other hands. No problem now but our concern was you never know what the future may hold. As example made by Puppymommo and no longer being able to rent points just reservations. 

Given the depressed market, we decided to purchased and obtained 395,000 points for $100.00 plus closing cost on the resale market. So we now have total control to make our own decisions and are not dependent upon having to find a renter or run the risk of the renting rules changing again. Of course, we run the risk of the ownership rules changing but we feel the benefits of flexibility of control over our own vacation planning outweighs those risks. Good Luck.


----------



## Millisara (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Apr 23, 2011)

Millisara said:


> I have been looking up the rentals and your advice is very helpful. Now if only I can get rid of this FEELING that I should buy because the prices are low at this time I will be OK.  Is there any drug ,potion or hex etc,
> Thanks so much.


Maybe you should attend a sales talk (wear armor) to see what the going developer prices are.  You say "prices are low".  Resale prices are low, but Wyndham is proudly still charging what they have always charged for developer points.  Prepare for sticker shock which might cure what ails you.


----------



## Millisara (Apr 30, 2011)

Paps said:


> I was faced with a similar situation. Rent or buy additional points to fill a gap for our needs. We decided to look at our long term goals. In our situation, we had a place where we knew we would like to return year after year. Plus our kids (30’s +) have already decided they would like to maintain the ownerships after we are willing to pass them on.
> 
> Rent is convenient and sure does avoid the long term commitment of ownership. On the other hand, we were placing too much control into other hands. No problem now but our concern was you never know what the future may hold. As example made by Puppymommo and no longer being able to rent points just reservations.
> 
> Given the depressed market, we decided to purchased and obtained 395,000 points for $100.00 plus closing cost on the resale market. So we now have total control to make our own decisions and are not dependent upon having to find a renter or run the risk of the renting rules changing again. Of course, we run the risk of the ownership rules changing but we feel the benefits of flexibility of control over our own vacation planning outweighs those risks. Good Luck.


Paps,
Was you purchase for Old Town Alexandria?


----------



## Paps (May 4, 2011)

Millisara,
No - our purchase was at Edisto SC. We love the beach and it is a more secluded place that is away from all the crowds.


----------

